# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Не обновляется ip

## meir

Здравствуйте!!!! Имею проблему: Сеть из трех ПК и модем d-link 2500U(работает как роутер). Настраиваю модем на подключение протокол PPPoe, ввожу логин и пароль, включаю DHCP, На компьютерах делаю "Получить ip адрес автоматически" - Все! Пытаюсь выйти в интернет, с двух компов выходит нормально, а на третьем надпись "подключение ограниченно или отсутствует", следовательно в интернет не выходит, при нажатии на кнопочку исправить в подключении надпись-"НЕ удается исправить так как не удается обновить ip адрес". Пытался исправить Winsockfix, AVZ, через командную строку сбрасывать winsock, поставил ServisePack3, Переустановил сетевую плату,- ничего не помогает. Подскажите пожалуйста еще какие-нибудь варианты решения!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Numb

Служба DHCP клиент на проблемной машине точно работает?

----------


## PavelA

Роутер пингуется?

----------


## meir

> Служба DHCP клиент на проблемной машине точно работает?


Да. Проверял в службах- тип запуска авто, состояние- работает.
Роутер не пингуется. 
Адреса на рабочих машинах ставятся типа:192.168.1.*, а на нерабочей что-то типа 169.254.0.0

*Добавлено через 1 час 47 минут*

Всем Спасибо! Разобрался! В свойствах сетевой карты "Network address" Поставил mac адрес ПК, все заработало!!

----------


## pig

А что там было вместо?

----------


## meir

Просто стояло "Отсутствует"

----------

